# Isp Decimator vs Boss NS2



## thrashcomics (Jan 8, 2011)

thinking about getting a rack decimator. is it worth the money if i already own 2 boss ns2s?


----------



## nosgulstic (Jan 9, 2011)

To some yes but to me, no. I owned the rack version of the decimator with the stereo mod and honestly, I couldn't tell a difference between that and the boss ns2's that I have now.


----------



## KingAenarion (Jan 9, 2011)

nosgulstic said:


> To some yes but to me, no. I owned the rack version of the decimator with the stereo mod and honestly, I couldn't tell a difference between that and the boss ns2's that I have now.



What style are you playing though?


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 9, 2011)

melodic death/thrash/prog/tech


----------



## Rook (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't think style had much to do with it, a noise gate works well or it doesn't.

I personally recommend the DBX266XL as a rack tuner, really nice high quality piece of kit and each of the two gate channels has it's own compressor if you're interested in that sort of thing.

For the record I don't like NS2's, they just suck tone. All gate suck a little bit unfortunately, but the NS2 is really bad for it IMHO.


----------



## KingAenarion (Jan 9, 2011)

thrashcomics said:


> melodic death/thrash/prog/tech



I reckon the Decimator will do you better unless you like a heavily gated sound.

Namely because it's a Noise reducer more than a Noise Gate. It's not so much "CHOP CHOP" as Wow... the buzzing sound has gone... and when I mute with my hand there's no excess noise.

I have both and find the Decimator doesn't get in the way of my playing while the NS2 is only really good for the really tight stuff... and also I find the NS2 gets that

Psssssssssssssssssssssssssstffffff sound when you finish a phrase.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 9, 2011)

ya know, theres a SHITLOAD of these ns2 v something threads. i'd suggest searching


----------



## Eric Christian (Jan 9, 2011)

thrashcomics said:


> thinking about getting a rack decimator. is it worth the money if i already own 2 boss ns2s?


 
Get the G-String model and keep one of your NS-2's...


----------



## nosgulstic (Jan 9, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> What style are you playing though?



Pretty much the same as the op. I used it with a 5150, vht pittbull, and a mesa tremoverb with a boost and a guitar with emgs and another with jb's. To me, there isn't a big enough difference to justify the $300 difference i paid between the two.


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 9, 2011)

what exactly does the g string model do different?


----------



## maxoom (Jan 9, 2011)

Basic Decimator is all you really need.If you want to take the extra hiss away from a high gain amp and not have the tone affected that`s the way to go.If you want a gate for chugging the NS works.They are completely different. 
I found the Decimator extremely useful when playing my Peavey hiss machines.

KingAenerion nailed it with his description.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 9, 2011)

i have never had any luck with the NS-2, ever, but the decimator i luv for both killing noise and grate quick stop start chugging


----------



## seth-ep (Jan 10, 2011)

never had a problem with my ns-2, gets the job done


----------



## Titanwar990 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> i have never had any luck with the NS-2, ever, but the decimator i luv for both killing noise and grate quick stop start chugging


 
How do you set the threshold then and where do you place it in the loop? I've been looking at getting a decimator but I thought it was more for killing noise not "gating" like the NS-2?


----------



## Alekke (Jan 11, 2011)

NS-2 doesn't work very well in front of an amp with just in/out connection.
But with X patern it works better than my rack hush. Just Perfect.

On the other hand, with Hush in the loop and NS-2 in front of an amp I can have so much gain it is crazy and still easily chop on breakdowns without losing sustain when needed.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 11, 2011)

Titanwar990 said:


> How do you set the threshold then and where do you place it in the loop? I've been looking at getting a decimator but I thought it was more for killing noise not "gating" like the NS-2?



depends on wether you want the Decimator or the Decimator G-String pedal

you could either get two regular Decimators, put one infront of your amp as the first pedal in the chain and one in the loop to cut down on hiss from the amp and gate your guitar signal also, this option allows you to set the threshold for the lopop and the input separately. (the Pro Rack G version allows you to do this all in one and set the tracking between the two separte thresholds)

or you can get the G-string which allows you to use one pedal to gate the loop AND the input at the same time but using just one Threshold knob to adjust the level of gating.

i haven't put one in the loop cus i find right now i don't really need it. i put mine in the input then set my threshold at about 12 o'clock. kills noise, no feed back, and great for start stop stuff.

all in all the Decimators work great for killing noise. they work great for start stop riffing, but if you want a REALLY tight start stop sound, then you will have to look into periphery's setup as that shit is dead tight for start stop riffs


----------



## Double A (Jan 11, 2011)

Alekke said:


> NS-2 doesn't work very well in front of an amp with just in/out connection.
> But with X patern it works better than my rack hush. Just Perfect.
> 
> On the other hand, with Hush in the loop and NS-2 in front of an amp I can have so much gain it is crazy and still easily chop on breakdowns without losing sustain when needed.


I get this with just an ISP Decimator g-String.

Seriously, it is the most integral part of my setup besides my amp and guitar.


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 18, 2011)

what is the periphery setup?

the main problem i am having with the ns2 is sucking my tone away. there is a distinct difference between straight into my e530 and with the ns2 infront. especially since i have began experimenting with the volume knob on my guitar. i am able to dial it down so my full on brutal higain channel turns into a decent clean with just the volume on my suhr, unless the ns2 is present and it turns the tone to garbage. will the decimater do this too?


----------



## Guamskyy (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, before the axe fx, Bulb's noise gate setup was like he would have his isp decimator, than his od and compressor, than the ns-2 last.... i think.


----------



## Sacha (Jan 19, 2011)

Decimator no contest. Nothing is totally transparent like people will try to tell you but the ISP is closer at least IMO.


----------



## notryt (Jul 24, 2012)

I know its old thread but I used a ns2 and it doesnt suck tone.. who ever states that either doesnt know how to use this simple device or is just wrong.. there are advantages to the ns2.. you can stick it in an effects loop the ISP just an in-line box.... If you need it in a affects loop than get the ns2 if just somethng to stick between your guitar and amp isp... only 1 knob,,, couldnt be simpler... some people only can handle 1 knob....


----------



## Deliverowned (Jul 24, 2012)

comp mxr noise gate od isp decimator

because noise reducers and noise gates arent the same thing.

trust me or any other guy on the internet that thinks he has truth iin his head, but my truth is better.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 24, 2012)

guambomb832 said:


> Well, before the axe fx, Bulb's noise gate setup was like he would have his isp decimator, than his od and compressor, than the ns-2 last.... i think.


The "impossible tone" Bulb used was his comp into the Decimator, then the overdrive, then ns-2 last. I've got the same setup going on, only I use two Decimators  they're super effective and tight, but I'm looking at getting a Smart Gate to replace one of them


----------



## Sephael (Jul 24, 2012)

notryt said:


> I know its old thread but I used a ns2 and it doesnt suck tone.. who ever states that either doesnt know how to use this simple device or is just wrong.. there are advantages to the ns2.. you can stick it in an effects loop the ISP just an in-line box.... If you need it in a affects loop than get the ns2 if just somethng to stick between your guitar and amp isp... only 1 knob,,, couldnt be simpler... some people only can handle 1 knob....



As stated last time you posted, and also dredged up a year and a half old thread to argue in



Explorer said:


> Wow! I'm glad you joined just to post that!
> 
> Unfortunately, there are often posters who, for whatever reason, join just to counter criticism of one company, and then disappear fairly soon after. Often the negative posts are more than a year in the past, which makes regular members suspicious that someone just found such a post by doing an internet search, instead of that person being genuinely interested in being a member of the forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 24, 2012)

Alekke said:


> NS-2 doesn't work very well in front of an amp with just in/out connection.
> But with X patern it works better than my rack hush. Just Perfect.



Different strokes...i find it works better for my purposes just out front, in that is doesnt suck tone that way. It did work great for quieting hiss in the x pattern but found it altered my tone too much.

I've used it with 2 different high gain tube amps out front + boost and it's done the job just fine. I think as long as you don't have ridiculous amounts of gain it'll do just fine for most folks


----------

